# reverse at 35 MPH (automatic)



## bloomin' idiot (Oct 30, 2011)

You read that right. I have developed a bad habit after years of manual transmission driving of pulling the car out of gear while slowing for a light. I did that today... twice. I managed to gently push the gear shift into reverse. The car did not like it. The RPMs bucked high and low, nasty sounds, and no power. I moved the gearshift quickly to neutral but it did not stop the bad behavior. Smoke (or steam) started to pour out from under my hood. I needed another 30ft to get the car off the road so I "drove" like this for another 10 or so seconds. I shut it down, but did not cry in front of my children. I opened the hood but could not see or smell anything. I checked the oil, no water. I checked the transmission fluid, seemed OK. After a few minutes of thinking how hosed I was, I tried to start the car in park. The car started and idled fine. Taking a deep breath, I shifted the car into reverse. It backed up with no complaints. Forward, same thing. I pulled into the parking lot and reversed and drove multiple times, no problem. I finished my trip to the store and back home again. The car sounds no different, shifts the same, drives at the same RPM at speeds just as it did before.

A good Samaritan suggested the car's computer was confused when I stuck it in reverse while driving and shutting it off and restarting "reset" the computer or the sensors. hmmm.

So what was the smoke or steam pouring out from under my hood? Does the tranny have a pressure blow off valve of some sort? What damage could I have done and wouldn't it show up immediately? Car runs about 450HP and one gas pedal trip to the floor gave no change in performance.

thanks for any advice.

Mr. Idiot


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, if it runs OK, then it didn't hurt anything. The motor ran backwards using the intake as exhaust, and visa versa. So, when you went to restart it, it was out of gas, and contaminated. Glad it restarted. Motor is nothing more than an air pump, so it wasn't firing at the right time, and not backfiring it may not have have hurt anything.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Shifting into reverse while driving will not cause the engine to run backwards. It might stall the motor, but it won't make it run backwards. Probably just took about 50k worth of life out of the tranny though. Doesn't the new GTO have a lockout or a detent to push to get reverse?? I would not be shifting it into neutral anymore.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jetstang said:


> Well, if it runs OK, then it didn't hurt anything. The motor ran backwards using the intake as exhaust, and visa versa. So, when you went to restart it, it was out of gas, and contaminated. Glad it restarted. Motor is nothing more than an air pump, so it wasn't firing at the right time, and not backfiring it may not have have hurt anything.


'aving a bit of a go at us, ar ya mate?:lol:


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

OK... Bear with me... Anyway I have a cheby truck and on one of the gm sites a user posted a video showing the build of cheby truck from bare frame to testing. Seems 1 in 10 or 100 or whatever it was get test drove a 50 mile loop. At one point during this test drive about half way in, the "tester" throws it into park at 30 mph to make sure the park prawl works stopping the vehicle. I just about jumped out of my chair. Had to rewind it and watch it several times. Now remeber these trucks are sold to the public afterwards. You probably have nothing to worry about except for ujionts.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I just have a tough time taking this thread seriously. Don't know about 04-06 GTOs w/auto transes; mine is a manual but in my DD Ford Ranger, my wifes HHR and virtually every vehicle I've driven with an auto trans, you have to make an effort to put it in reverse. If you really did that @ 35 mph, you have likely given yourself the proper screen name...just sayin'....


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

HP11 said:


> I just have a tough time taking this thread seriously. Don't know about 04-06 GTOs w/auto transes; mine is a manual but in my DD Ford Ranger, my wifes HHR and virtually every vehicle I've driven with an auto trans, you have to make an effort to put it in reverse. If you really did that @ 35 mph, you have likely given yourself the proper screen name...just sayin'....


LMAO Exactly what I first thought about the screen name, just didn't want to post it haha

Either way, every automatic I have ever driven, while the car is in D, it basically locks you out of R so something like this does not happen. To actually put it in Reverse while going 35 must have taken some serious strength and stupidity to do that. I don't understand how this happen either.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep; you either have to push a button or move the lever up or down or side to side, etc. and then pretty much force it. 1 post with no further responses, I can't take it seriously.....


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

And the Screen Name - Bloomin' Idiot

'Nough Said


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

Sounds like a troll to me... just sayin


----------



## XCELERATIONRULES (Oct 19, 2011)

Worked the same back in the day.
Transmission will eventually stop the car and start going in reverse.
I'm sure the traction control was engaging the braking system.
Not very good for the transmission gears,suspension,or the braking system.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If you really believe that this happened, PM tne OP and have a discussion with him. Only problem is that he hasn't been back and likely won't. So....let it go ....... PLEASE!!


----------

